# NC or Pike



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well where should i go tomorrow. Havn't heard anything good from either place but want to get out. Also having two kids (6&2yrs)wife, job and all that other great stuff time comes in play i would have to fish it at night is it worth it? Last two trips fished pike during the day with 5 fish to show for it. both last week.(took off work to go wife not happy) Thanks for any input 
P.S. HOpefully somebody did good today


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

went anyway got 1walleye about 24" and 4 sauger with a few throw backs.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good job sounds like it was worth it to me! LOL never know until ur there!


----------



## Walleye Hunter66 (Jul 13, 2009)

Im Good to go on Friday ARE YOU ???????


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Water is supposed to be over 20' by tomorrow mid day...so you may have to hit the Ohio side tomorrow! Good luck!


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

We've been fishin pike the last few weeks snakes and your right the water is going to be up probably wait till sun evening. I've never gave nc a try yet just gettin comfortable with pike im still kinda a newbe fishin the ohio river.


----------



## TheHoza (Jan 19, 2012)

Yesterday the walleye was hitting. Day bite, not sure about night though.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LJL96 (Oct 10, 2011)

TheHoza thanks for the report. What was the water height yesterday day? Looking at the gragh it seemed it was on the walkway on the pier. I was thinkin about goin down either sat. or sun. night.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

LJL96 said:


> TheHoza thanks for the report. What was the water height yesterday day? Looking at the gragh it seemed it was on the walkway on the pier. I was thinkin about goin down either sat. or sun. night.


Wasn't up to the walkway yet. May want to check before you go. Compare it to yesterdays levels. Although I don't think it is still rising. Almost positive it's crested and the snow won't cause it to rise much if at all!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Pike appears to be good to fish for the next week, barring any unforeseen precip. Sittin at about 20' and dropping....you're good to go. Think 22' is on the pier or somewhere thereabouts.....


----------

